# External Batterypack for Speedlites?



## Viggo (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi all!

I was looking at the Quantum 2x2 to power a couple of my 580 flashes, but from where I am in Norway they seem very hard get a hold of off ebay and others.

Are there any useable alternatives to these Quantums? 

I 'm sooooo tired of charging tens and tens of AA-batteries for the CP-E4 packs.

Thanks!


----------



## pwp (Jun 22, 2012)

I run a couple of 580's off a Quantum Turbo T3 with the twin outputs. This is an awesome battery which has enough grunt to get through long demanding events still showing fuel left in the tank. There may be alternatives, but Quantum is the Gold Standard. I recently retired an original Quantum Turbo after 15 years and only two cell replacements and it still delivered respectable performance. Amazing. The plugs & switchgear worked like new, the leather casing had just about disintegrated from years of sweat, dirt and rough handling and was held together with gaffa tape.

I also use a compact Quantum Turbo SC when I use a 580 remote from the camera. It's a very handy little performer too. Does it sound like I'm sold on Quantum? They are a zero stress option, totally dependable, long lasting and (_gulp!_) reassuringly expensive.

Surely you can get on the www and order from _somewhere_. How about B&H? Or there will be plenty of suppliers closer to Norway. UK for example. Don't buy aftermarket cables. They'll end up costing you at the worst possible time. I bought a couple of eBay cables. The plugs were just _slightly _ wrong-sized. In a big hurry, I forced it into the 580 and smashed the flash. The battery end was sloppy and wouldn't hold a connection. Moral of the story? Stay with genuine.

PW


----------



## Viggo (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for your inout, and I have to admit, I couldn't agree more, yeah they're expensive, but it is for a good reason, and hearing your experiences means alot, because I want them to work for a long time!

Seems bh doesn't ship to norway, and I fouynd only two 2x2's on ebay that were new, and here in Norway the 2x2 with two 580 cables are 1007 USD...


----------



## cps_user (Jun 22, 2012)

try the godox. 

works pretty damn good on my 600's; should work perfectly on 580 too. 

http://digital-photography-school.com/godox-off-camera-flash-battery-pac-review


----------



## Viggo (Jun 22, 2012)

cps_user said:


> try the godox.
> 
> works pretty damn good on my 600's; should work perfectly on 580 too.
> 
> http://digital-photography-school.com/godox-off-camera-flash-battery-pac-review



Those seem very cool, and I must say, it is tempting to have one pack for each flash for flexibillity even though they're mostly in the same softbox. 

Does the charger work from 100-240 V or 110 only?

Thanks big time! I might go for those!


----------



## pwp (Jun 23, 2012)

Godox looks good. Does it have a belt clip?

PW


----------



## Richard8971 (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I dunno. I got my 430 EX to accept an external battery pack. 

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1031&message=36165370

D


----------



## pwp (Jun 23, 2012)

That's an interesting hack for the 430ex. One of the obvious advantages of the 580ex-600ex series is the ready ability to run with an external power source. 

PW


----------



## xROELOFx (Jun 23, 2012)

pwp said:


> Godox looks good. Does it have a belt clip?
> 
> PW


it has a metal clip. i always put it in a chest pocket in my bodywarmer.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm ready to get a couple off of ebay, but not if it only works on 110 V! The seller isn't answering either, sigh....


----------



## markd61 (Jun 23, 2012)

The Turbo 2x2 is out of production now. I just bought a couple from Quantum on closeout. The Turbo 3 looks very good particularly with the cable locking feature.

I would like to have an alternative to these very expensive batteries but I run Canon 580 EX-II's and Quantum flashes and I have not found any confidence inspiring units for the Quantums.

They are very rugged and reliable and have lasted me for years. Buying used is not a bad option as you can re-cell them and enjoy them for years.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Godox-PB820-Flash-Power-Battery-Pack-Canon-550EX-580EX-II-Black-/160816935683?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item25716fb303

it says here input voltage 110-240v so looks good


----------



## Viggo (Jun 25, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Godox-PB820-Flash-Power-Battery-Pack-Canon-550EX-580EX-II-Black-/160816935683?pt=AU_Flashes&hash=item25716fb303
> 
> it says here input voltage 110-240v so looks good



Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

cool let me know how they go i might snag a couple too


----------

